# uploading image



## kshRox (Oct 12, 2012)

Not sure if this is the right place to post this but I'm wondering how to upload an image from my hardrive (insert to body of message window, not an attachment).

any help?  

TIA (no, not my aunt, Thanks In Advance!)


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Oct 12, 2012)

I use photobucket, there are instructions in the technology thread, if it helps.


----------



## kshRox (Oct 12, 2012)

springs said:


> I use photobucket, there are instructions in the technology thread, if it helps.


 
Thanks Springs!

Makes perfect sense, then I can give it a url to the pic.


----------

